# On demand channels "currently not available"



## tsduke (Mar 20, 2007)

I've tried several and all say currently not available. Just me or are others seeing this as well?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Mine is working. If you hit - on the remote does it say internet connected?


----------



## tsduke (Mar 20, 2007)

Yes, it's connected.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

tsduke said:


> Yes, it's connected.


I gave up on D*'s on demand service, NF, AP and Hulu give me all the content I want.

Rich


----------



## JcT21 (Nov 30, 2004)

tsduke said:


> I've tried several and all say currently not available. Just me or are others seeing this as well?


I'm having the same issue. internet connected but on demand is hit or miss, some work some don't. been like this for a while now. D* tells me to just keep trying and rbr and try again. for me, ive noticed starz/encore isn't working as well as history & food network.


----------



## tsduke (Mar 20, 2007)

I can't find a single one that works. They all work on my HR24 though. Just not the Genie.


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

The audio does seem better now.


----------



## tsduke (Mar 20, 2007)

I switched my HR44 to a wireless connection and now on demand works. I've been using wired since I got the 44 without issue. Not sure why wired isn't working.


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

Wonder if you had a duplicate IP address when wired? Something should have given you an error message if so I had the opposite problem - lots of on demand problems until I hard wired


----------



## tsduke (Mar 20, 2007)

I really don't understand how on demand works on my HR24 but not my HR44 wired considering the 24 gets the internet through the 44. This is even a replacement 44 and it has the same issue as the last unit.


----------

